# Took him to the breeder for a week’s boarding



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

I took Rudi to his breeder today to board for a week whilst I spend some time in the sun in Egypt.

After spending 20 mins with Rudi, the breeder made it clear in no uncertain terms that he was the best trained out of that litter (they train and board dogs so he’s seen nearly all of them since they were sold). One of his brothers was there at the time - lovely boy but hadn’t had great training so needed a helping hand, along with a beautiful sister from a previous litter (who didn’t have great manners).

After months of hard work, frustration, love and uncertainty, we’ve had this approval from someone that really matters and understands.

The point is that we, rather naively took on a bit more than we could chew, it’s been way more work than we realised but way more reward too. Whilst he gets complimented by every Tom, **** and Harry, to get this confirmation was amazing.

He really is an amazing boy!


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Rudolph-Rainn said:


> I took Rudi to his breeder today to board for a week whilst I spend some time in the sun in Egypt.
> 
> After spending 20 mins with Rudi, the breeder made it clear in no uncertain terms that he was the best trained out of that litter (they train and board dogs so he’s seen nearly all of them since they were sold). One of his brothers was there at the time - lovely boy but hadn’t had great training so needed a helping hand, along with a beautiful sister from a previous litter (who didn’t have great manners).
> 
> ...


* Every Tom, D-ick, and Harry is a British phrase meaning anyone that doesn’t really matter.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Rudolph-Rainn said:


> * Every Tom, D-ick, and Harry is a British phrase meaning anyone that doesn’t really matter.


It sees the word as something vulgar. Although it is not in the context that you wrote, it is also a shorter form of the name Richard.

Sent from my X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Gwyllgi said:


> It sees the word as something vulgar. Although it is not in the context that you wrote, it is also a shorter form of the name Richard.
> 
> Sent from my X2 using Tapatalk


Just didn’t want any one thinking I was being vulgar for no reason 😝


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Rudolph-Rainn said:


> Just didn’t want any one thinking I was being vulgar for no reason


No, its just the forum filters. Sometimes you have to put a . between the letters.

Sent from my X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Rudolph-Rainn said:


> Just didn’t want any one thinking I was being vulgar for no reason 😝


Common saying in the US as well!


Have fun in Egypt!!!! Have you been before? Part of a tour?? Are you at the Mena House??? Going to Luxor???? OMG the new Museum is open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Would love to see it! Don't know if I will ever make it back again! Have a friend who has a place up by Abu Sur that has a farm/guestouse...she has lots of animals and many people go there to ride through the countryside and small villages. .I have stayed in Giza a couple of times in private apartments....

Lee


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

wolfstraum said:


> Common saying in the US as well!
> 
> 
> Have fun in Egypt!!!! Have you been before? Part of a tour?? Are you at the Mena House??? Going to Luxor???? OMG the new Museum is open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Would love to see it! Don't know if I will ever make it back again! Have a friend who has a place up by Abu Sur that has a farm/guestouse...she has lots of animals and many people go there to ride through the countryside and small villages. .I have stayed in Giza a couple of times in private apartments....
> ...


Good to know!

Only ever been to some Spanish islands off Africa and Ceuta - a sort of ColonialSpanish town within Morocco.

This is an unashamed sunshine holiday - there will be some sights but mostly swimming in the Red Sea. Where I’m from (Wales), the sun and warmth are very rare. And since having Rudi, sleeping past 7am is also rare! Cultural holiday can wait til next time 😝


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Rudolph-Rainn said:


> Where I’m from (Wales), the sun and warmth are very rare.


You mean our Welsh summer


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Gwyllgi said:


> You mean our Welsh summer


That was about two weeks ago wasnt it!? We got 18 degrees!


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Rudolph-Rainn said:


> That was about two weeks ago wasnt it!? We got 18 degrees!


I work night shifts, so I missed it


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

The compliments given by random people are uplifting but there is nothing compared to having your trainer/breeder compliment you on your work. Well done! And, BTW, a beautiful dog!

Have fun in Egypt. Although I would be heading to @wolfstraum 's friend's guesthouse. Riding through the country sounds lovely!!!


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

SMcN said:


> The compliments given by random people are uplifting but there is nothing compared to having your trainer/breeder compliment you on your work. Well done! And, BTW, a beautiful dog!
> 
> Have fun in Egypt. Although I would be heading to @wolfstraum 's friend's guesthouse. Riding through the country sounds lovely!!!


100% true, it was so uplifting!

And he is a stunner, his whole litter are gorgeous.

On any other trip away I’d be so obliged to take wonderful recommendations, this time is about pure relaxation though. Minimal travel, movement or thought; just sun and sea!


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

Congrats on your training skills and your boy's wonderful behavior--that is awesome! Your trip sounds like it will be so much fun!


----------

